# Natural pregnancy possibility after ivf



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi
I don't know if I'm posting in the right section. I used this forum loads when ttc. I did 2 Ivfs after 4years of trying. First unsuccessful 2nd resulted in my twins  since having my twins 18months ago my periods returned to normal after 4months. Every month my cycle is 26-29 days. I haven't used any protection since the twins were born. My infertility was classed as unexplained although i have low amh 6.4 raised fsh was 11.9 and I have endo. My period is now 3 days late, it's never late. I will take a test tomo but just wondered if anyone out there has had similar?? Natural pregnancy after ivf. Thanks


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Me  

It really is possible-infact 5 other ladies on my birth group December 2013 are now pregnant, 4 naturally  

Take a test


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I agree totally with Faith.  There are 4 women on my birth board who are pregnant naturally.  One has had hers now and her and her hubby had tried for 7 years before their ICSI worked.

X


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Tested positive (feint)
2 days later, very heavy bleeding, cramping, sickness disappeared. Been in hospital all weekend had 4+ ketones in urine. Having early scan tomorrow but not looking at all positive.  They did hcg blood test and was only 11, at 5 weeks apparently it should be in the 100s or 1000s 
Don't know how I feel or what to think


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi DINKIN82,

I'm so sorry to hear you've been in hospital  
I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow  

Angie x x


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Angie......confirmed miscarriage at the scan  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to read your update   There's hope there now as you know it's possible   xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry DINKIN82, my thoughts are with you, big hugs 
x x x


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
I hope this thread is still active
I have been trying to conceive now for over 4 years but 2 years ago I had a laparoscopy that confirmed I have PCOS and Bilateral distal tubal occlusion ( both tubes blocked) I was told that I would not be able to conceive naturally and that IVF would be my best chance . Since then I have had 1 fresh cycle which was a  , a frozen embryo transfer which resulted in a chemical and then in sep I had an endo scratch and on 24th oct I had 2x frozen embryos transferred- again was a   so I stopped taking the meds and on 7th nov I started my period. On the same day I started my period I started with the most horrendous urine infection so I saw the GP and he started me on some Trimethoprim antibiotics for 7 days but after that it was still no better and my sample returned saying that the bacteria in my urine was only sensitive to another antibiotic called nitrofurantoin , which again I took for 7 days. It worked.
Anyway i have been waiting for my period to arrive over the last couple of days so i can start treatment again but it did not arrive. Due to having PCOS this is not uncommon and i know i cant conceive naturally so very light heartedly i took a hpt ( just to satisfy a tiny piece of my mind) Well to my absolute shock it was   and i don't mean a faint line- it was darker than the control line. After sobbing my heart out with disbelief  i called my fertility clinic but they said as this was not as a result of their treatment id have to go to my GP as there is a high possibility that the pregnancy will be eptopic !!!! Im   for a miracle. I have an apt at EPAU on Friday for a scan and todays Wednesday . These 2 days are going to be torture


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*BABYHOPE83* Congratulations and  for a sticky baby


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Babyhope, could it be that your IVF clinic meant that your risk of ectopic is significantly higher compared to someone who doesn't have a known tubal blockage? I'm dubious that the risk is that high in absolute terms, particularly given you got such a dark line on your HPTs -- most women with ectopics report their HPT lines never getting that dark because hCG doesn't rise quickly like in a normal pregnancy.  They were quite right to recommend you get medical follow-up to rule out ectopic, but I really don't think you should worry too much, especially if you're not having abdominal pain.

Wishing you lots of luck, and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thankyou Faithope&J and a massive congratulations to you  
Crazyhorse - Thank you for the comforting words I hope you are right and the lil buba is right where its suppose to be . The nurse said I am at high risk which I know already that's why I rang . Im assuming that pain caused by an ectopic is excruciating which I don't have but I do have lots of stabbing and nipping sensations on my right side that come and go and i'm so constipated I have got a lot of wind pain too . I feel like there's a party in 'my lower abdomen. I just wish I had a crystal ball at this point . The pregnancy tests which iv taken (all 10 of them)  because im goin a liiiilllll bit cra-zy !!! are dark but they are the early response ones so im guessing they are more sensitive. I did take a clear blue digi though that said 2-3 weeks . What level of hcg would you get with a ectopic pregnancy. I think the clear blue digi trigger for 2-3 is 100-1000ish


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Well, there's a huge amount of variability among pregnancies, even ectopic ones, in terms of how much hCG is produced. What's encouraging, though, is the fact that you're getting such a dark line so soon after your missed period -- that means it's likely your hCG is doubling normally, which usually doesn't happen with an ectopic. Unfortunately, it's difficult to definitively diagnose ectopic, or to rule one out, until the embryo is big enough to be visualised on ultrasound. 

I know it's hard to wait, but be of good cheer if you can while waiting to see what the scan brings on Friday. FX for a good result for you.   Wouldn't it be lovely to have a Christmas miracle!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely it would. I hope you are right. You seem to be in the know. Are you in the profession or just had a lot of personal experience. Congratulations to you on your  .How many tests have you taken so far lol . I have been seeing   for so long I cant stop peeing on a stick so I can keep seeing the  .


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

No, I'm not in the healthcare mafia  , but I'm an obsessive reader and I have a lifelong interest in medical research. I figure I'm the caretaker of my body, so I'd best be informed about my health when speaking with doctors! 

I have POAS'd every single day since my first BFP on 28th Nov. Thank god for Internet cheapo tests! Seeing the 2nd line come up never gets old (and I'm using it as a way to keep an eye out for early miscarriage signaled by fading lines). I'll probably quit after my 1st scan on the 22nd, if we see a good heartbeat then.

Thanks for the good wishes. Congrats on your BFP too, and hopefully all will be well for both of us!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awww Thank you and I wish you the best of Luck for the 22nd  . I will up date my progress on here on Friday all being well xxx


----------



## kerryh (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Babyhope

I don't have any experience with IVF but I have had an ectopic. Below is briefly what happened to me and the difference between the ectopic and the normal pregnancy i'm now carrying. 

Ectopic
Test the day before missed period was negative
Spotting Bleeding 
Very high HCG a few days after missed period
Normal HCG doubling rate (Specialist had never seen it with a ectopic before) 
Extreme pain in what felt like my cervix (probably wasn't actually there but that was how I felt it) 

Normal pregnancy
Test the day before missed period was positive
No spotting or bleeding
Normal HCG
No pain just bloating and cramps very mild
Feeling sick from 3 +5 days

All I can say is with the ectopic I had a feeling something was wrong (which is the only reason it was found) and with this pregnancy I knew it was fine. Everyone told me how high risk it was but it just felt right. 

I so hope your scan brings you the best news!!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks kerryh for sharing your experience .Sorry for your loss but I'm thrilled your now having a successful pregnancy. 
I wish I had some kind of motherly intuition but I don't. I think I'm still in shock and I can't allow myself to believe it. I've learnt to guard my feelings throughout the years because so far I've not had much luck. your symptoms were not text book symptoms were they so its really hard to tell. Ill just have to see what Friday brings xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

sorry kerryh forgot to ask - when did your pain start?xx


----------



## kerryh (Apr 15, 2014)

My pain started at around 5 +5  weeks. It came in short blasts but they were awful when they came. I guess the overall feeling that I had, which I can compare the normal pregnancy, was that not much was going on in there. It felt like it wasn't progressing. With this pregnancy however I felt lots of bloating, twinges and all sorts of other feelings. My symptoms looked nothing like an ectopic which is why I was lucky it was found, only my GP believed me when I said I knew something was wrong. I think the first test being negative early on was the biggest indicator really. 

Do you know how far along you are? With my first ectopic scan they couldn't see anything at all, they presumed it was just too early, which can often be the case. I was scanned at 5 + 1 day this time and we could see a sac then, I was surprised to see that much so early on.


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kerryh- Its really hard to say because I don't have regular periods but more often its usually 35 days apart so if I was to work on that basis id be 4+5 now so id be exactly 5 when I go on Friday. EPAU are taking it that id be exactly 6 weeks because that's how long it would of been since my LMP but I doubt i'd be that far. 
I took my first pregnancy test on Monday so on my reckoning I would of been 4+3


----------



## kerryh (Apr 15, 2014)

I think you can take it showing up early and having no bleeding as a very good sign. 

Good luck on Friday, I know how nerve wracking the wait is! Keep us posted.  

A natural BFP in the right place - what an xmas pressie that'd be! x


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

I really hope so kerryh. I would have the best Christmas ever  . 24 hours from now ill know


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I went to EPAU today and against all odds I have a lil gestational sac in my womb                .Couldn't be more relieved. She said it looked like I was not quite 5 weeks and at this point they wouldn't expect to see much more. However , because a baby cant be seen she said they will do some bloods to check how everything's progressing . They have just called to say my hcg today is 1,660 and in 2 days they want to take it again to check its increasing to an expected level. I have a further scan booked in for Monday 29th too ( my nerves are shot at) xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

WOOHOO!!!!!!  I couldn't be more pleased for you.


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwwww Thank you crazyhorse  . Going to chill this weekend and have a break from worrying. I'll worry again Monday whilst I anxiously await my next results.   for me xx


----------



## kerryh (Apr 15, 2014)

Amazing news! So pleased for you! I'm sure it'll be fine from here out!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks kerryh im over the moon . Had my 2nd blood test today which has shown my hcg has more than doubled so im very happy. Just want my babys heart to start beating now xx


----------



## kerryh (Apr 15, 2014)

Great news on the hormones and fingers crossed for the little heartbeat! I'm sure it'll be fine. When I got pg the doc at our fertility clinic suggested that natural pregnancies are much stronger in the early days than IVF ones. I have no idea if this is correct and  at all but it made me feel better!  Have a great Xmas and enjoy your little miracle, I know the waiting for the next scan is nerve wracking!


----------

